# Faux Midori Traveler's Notebook



## OurJud (Sep 10, 2013)

Wanted to treat myself to a Midori notebook, but was horrified when I saw the price - about £38.

Found this video on youtube where this guy makes his own.

Decided it looked easy enough so went online shopping to buy all the materials I needed.

Spent about £38 on said materials.

[video=youtube;hCYAnmQnn6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCYAnmQnn6w#t=1233[/video]


----------



## Angelicpersona (Sep 11, 2013)

That does look easy! I'm tempted to try my hand at one. I think I've actually got everything between my craft room and my friends... the benefits of trying everything!


----------



## OurJud (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, I suppose once you've bought the materials the heavy cost is gone. If this turns out okay and I want to make more, all I need to buy is the leather 

I'm building the smaller one that takes the Moleskine cahier notebooks. I'll post a vid once I've built it.

Hopefully it will look very similar to this. Love the size and colour on this guy's version.

[video=youtube;IdDZiLOU6kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdDZiLOU6kg[/video]


----------



## Charlaux (Sep 15, 2013)

I love this tutorial - will definitely be having a go at making one of these at some time over Christmas. I love fancy notebooks, just not writing in them (always feel like I'm spoiling them somehow...) and tend to write in scruffy notebooks, but this looks like a good project . Let us know how you get on with yours, Jud.


----------



## OurJud (Sep 16, 2013)

Charlaux said:


> I love this tutorial - will definitely be having a go at making one of these at some time over Christmas. I love fancy notebooks, just not writing in them (always feel like I'm spoiling them somehow...) and tend to write in scruffy notebooks, but this looks like a good project . Let us know how you get on with yours, Jud.



Thanks, Char. Will do. I'm still waiting for delivery of a couple more of the materials I need and then I can start


----------



## Charlaux (Sep 16, 2013)

What colour did you choose? I had a quick look on ebay for materials, and I think mine will be dark blue. I was trying to find a dark green one but couldn't find the shade I wanted... :hopelessness: though it was a quick look and it's a wide internet, so it will be out there somewhere.


----------



## OurJud (Sep 16, 2013)

Charlaux said:


> What colour did you choose? I had a quick look on ebay for materials, and I think mine will be dark blue. I was trying to find a dark green one but couldn't find the shade I wanted... :hopelessness: though it was a quick look and it's a wide internet, so it will be out there somewhere.



I bought from this guy and he has a massive range of leathers. Very quick delivery too. A lot of the stuff he has is almost cut to the right size too - at least for the small version I shall be making (see post 3).

I wanted a dark leather, like in the video from post 3. In the end I rushed my buy and bought this. Maybe I can colour it anyway.

This is the actual leather I bought: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LEATHER-P...M-X-15CM-ESPRESSO-2-mm-PULL-UP-/111159928248?

And here's his shop front. I'm sure you'll find some green in here, although I haven't looked. I've filtered the search to "2mm" as this is about the thickness you'll need (as stated in the tutorial): http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SCG-Enterprises-Limited/_i.html?_nkw=2mm&submit=Search&_sid=1069007089


----------

